# OTA outside of your home area



## CubeDude (May 11, 2005)

Due to hurricane KAtrina the local New Orleans stations are not broadcasting digitally except for one.

If I were to repoint my OTA antenna to Baton Rouge will these stations still show up in my guide? How are digital stations not in your local package represented in the guide?


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

They probably won't show in the guide, but you should be able to receive them. The stations not in your local package should show up as "Digital Service" in the guide. You'd have to set timers by day and time to record them.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Thread moved to Bradcast/HDTV forum


----------

